# Changing settings to all Spitfire/Kontakt instruments in one go - how?



## xanderscores (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey! I'm kind of new here as someone who posts; I've been reading along for quite some time - thanks btw to you all for providing so much valuable advice!

I hope I'm putting this into the right subforum: My question is: I loaded Kontakt5 instances into my VEP and I filled it with Spitfire instruments. If I want to change let's say the midi channel for vibrato or the mic settings FOR ALL Spitfire instruments - is there a way to do that in one go? Or do I really have to make these changes for each of my 64 instruments? I had hoped I could at least "bulk-edit" settings of those within a K5 instance.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 18, 2019)

xanderscores said:


> midi channel for vibrato



you can't



xanderscores said:


> the mic settings FOR ALL Spitfire instruments



you can

just arm all kontakt instances and set value to the respective CCs






edit: smaller img


----------



## samphony (Apr 18, 2019)

You could use midi transformers to reassign controllers.


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 18, 2019)

samphony said:


> You could use midi transformers to reassign controllers.



yes, you're on Cubase so input transformer can help you on that


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm assuming that by "midi channel" you mean midi CC (but even that is also possible)

here's the input transformer "equation" (statement? formula?)

"MIDI Controller No." is "Value 1"


----------



## xanderscores (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow, that's valuable advice. I had no idea something like Input Transformer even exists. (And yes, I meant CC not channel). Thank you very much!!


----------

